# It's HAPPENING!!!!!!!!



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Looks great! Such a handsome boy! Very nice job on the clip. 
I am still too scared to pick up the clippers


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOO HOOO!!!! Looks great! You really did good for never having tried a Scandi before! You have more nerve than I do...that's for sure!!! Chagall is just so plush! Very huggable looking!!!!! You got to explain how you did it for those of us who 'someday' may want to try too! (I'm working on getting brave!)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is just so gorgeous! And you did a really good job!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He looks fantastic - clearly you have a natural talent for poodle sculpting!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice!

You are doing a great job and he is as handsome as ever. 

Yay, you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks good now, and he is going to look fantastic when the hair growth is there! You have far more patience than me - I sort of planned a modified puppy Scandi for Poppy, but gave up at about an inch and a quarter because of all the brushing!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Not that Chagall wouldn't look absolutely amazing "butt-naked"....but this is amazing! He looks like a proud little prince! You've done a great job--your scissoring is definitely better than mine. You should be very proud of yourself!

--Q


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

He is so wonderful! Loving those ears 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Chagall looks so handsome. You sure he didn't get it done professionally? It looks perfect. You are really talented!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, I am impressed. I thought you brought him to a pro to at least set the pattern. I have always loved that cut. Chagall has quite a head do hair on him and he is beautiful so he is definitely doing his part and you with your mad grooming skills are doing yours. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> You have far more patience than me - I sort of planned a modified puppy Scandi for Poppy, but gave up at about an inch and a quarter because of all the brushing!


The time I used to spend vacuuming up after our former dogs and cats, shedders all, I now spend brushing our non-shedding poodle! 



My babies said:


> Chagall looks so handsome. You sure he didn't get it done professionally? It looks perfect. You are really talented!


Aww, you're so sweet! The "magic" happens right in my basement. Chagall is good on the table. I take _forever! _And sometimes I have meltdowns right in front of him. _(On noooo! It's not even! I cut it too short!!):Cry: _His hair care has become one of my retirement hobbies. I was incredibly lucky to be able to pay two groomers for lessons. One was good enough to teach a blind person, I swear! So patient, so good at showing and telling and supervising. She lent me her scissors, let me cry on her shoulder, made time after hours for me to drop in for her to fix things I messed up. The truth is my cell phone pictures are so fuzzy you don't get to see all the boo-boos. :becky:


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

As always Chagall looks amazing! You have lots of talent my friend. Remington says he wants to come visit you and let you fix what I have done to him


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I thought you brought him to a pro to at least set the pattern. I have always loved that cut. Chagall has quite a head do hair on him and he is beautiful ...


Oh indeed I did!! Back in October my groomer/savior/friend helped me start to transition Chagall to the Scandi from the Miami he was growing out.:help: I cannot move between different trims without help. Like I can't get from the bracelets on the Miami to nice bell bottoms, like *liljaker*'s Sunny always sports.







Or get anywhere near the amazing pom-pon tail *LEUllman*'s Beau has.hwell: I can "stay within the lines" somewhat. I have a problem achieving symmetry and because of it, Chagall looks more properly done on his left side then his right. I'll never put pro groomers out of business, that's for sure!  I keep this *silver* mpoo's picture on my vanity. It's an unachievable dream for me, but I do love looking at it.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Chagall looks amazing! I must say I have not done anything other then a retriever and a lamb clip. (Basically the same with different lengths). How long is his hair on the body now and how long is his top knot? Will you be keeping him in this cut through the summer? BTW I am squeamish cutting near his you know what so I leave a tuft of hair there. I see Chagall looks very groomed there, how do you do it? Congrats!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He looks great, you have gotten so good I may drop off my five for some "sprucing up". I tried that cut on Bubbles but it just did not look good on her (she is 7 lbs), he really rocks the cut!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm wowed! That's amazing. You are so brave and now I see why. It really turned out well. So, you've got a real knack for this I see. Well done! Chagall really looks regal in that do.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

He looks great! And thanks for the inspiration and encouragement for beginner groomers... every time I look at Begley with the haircuts I give him I feel like I *should* be scared to pick up the clippers. Hopefully one day I, too, can do haircuts that are as awesome as Chagall's!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

You are doing a fantastic job!!! You inspire me to keep practicing on the boys!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't believe how quickly the transformation from Miami to Scandi has gone!! That Chagall s a hair growing machine!!! Your "Perfect Scandi" picture looks just like Chagall. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that it was another wonderful Cabryn silver!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

all that jazz said:


> How long is his hair on the body now and how long is his top knot?


 His his jacket is @2", TK @ 2.75". (You don't know how much I want to inflate those figures!) We have a_ long_ way to grow!! ray2:


all that jazz said:


> Will you be keeping him in this cut through the summer?


 Not sure if either of us can manage that. Between the creek, the river and pool he frequents, and the heat, I think he'll be back in a Miami by the 4th of July.:flag: 


all that jazz said:


> BTW I am squeamish cutting near his you know what so I leave a tuft of hair there.


 I trim "it" very gingerly with the clipper using a #10 blade. :embarrassed2:

*********************************************************
*Hey everyone, Chagall says thanks for cheering on our grooming adventure, me too! *:happy:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Every time I see a new picture of him I get all excited for my visit and our WKC adventure!!!! Two weeks from right now I will be sitting in your family room all cozy with the handsome Chagall!! Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Really good job! He looks great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Brilliant!! Well done you!

I will keep on practicing on mine, not that Pippin will EVER be neat, but I did have the scissors on Pushkin today - first time and it isn't too bad, but no style, just all over trim. His fur is loads easier to deal with than Pippin's, as hers is really thick and fuzzy.

I am inspired!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, how professional! All your hard work has certainly paid off! And think of all the bucks you saved!

As always, the elegant Chagall is a wonderful representative of poodle brains AND beauty!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good! And you'll be amazed how quickly that top knot will grow. Make sure you brush it everyday and band every day, it will promote healthy growth 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

hunny518 said:


> Looking good! And you'll be amazed how quickly that top knot will grow*. Make sure you brush it everyday and band every day, it will promote healthy growth*


_*Every*_* day? Even week ends?!  Sheesh, I have been such a slacker! :doh: But if you say so, I will change my ways. Seeing your beautiful Aria is all the motivation I need to follow your advice. *_*Thank you!!
*_*








I just told Chagall what you recommended...:dong:
*


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He is looking so handsome! Love that trim on him…will I see him at PCA again this year??


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

He's beautiful! I am still struggling, trying to get the hang of using the clippers to get an even cut of about 1/2"! Callie's coat is so soft and thick, it ain't easy!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, Chagall looks so cute! You just want to squeeze him - looks like a little Pandabear!
Kisses from.....the girls! :kiss:


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

He is quite simply one of the most stunning poodles every to grace these pages. Your skills are amazing hard to believe it's not done by a professional. He just shines from head to toe - happy, healthy, and handsome!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

*lucky me!!!!*



schpeckie said:


> OMG, Chagall looks so cute! You just want to squeeze him - looks like a little Pandabear!
> Kisses from.....the girls! :kiss:



Sylvia, I'll be hugging him in person in a week and a half!!! I'll give him and extra squeeze from you and the girls!!!! Don't tell Finnegan, you know how he thinks the girls are his....


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Chagall looks terrific, you did a wonderful job! :thumb:


----------

